# faa pole lighting requirements??



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

1st, where are the lights in relation to the tower, runway, or taxiways? Are they attached to the terminal building or are they stand alone poles? There are different standards for the beacons on the poles bases on there location/height.

http://rgl.faa.gov/Regulatory_and_Guidance_Library/rgAdvisoryCircular.nsf/0/b993dcdfc37fcdc486257251005c4e21/$FILE/AC70_7460_1K.pdf


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

They r not even on airport property....they are bout 4 miles from the int nl airport...but there is a seaplane base within 3/4 mile. they r lighting a barge shipping facility.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Who told the property owners in the first place that the beacon lights were required? Is there any left over paperwork around saying that they are necessary? Only if they reach over 200' are they required.

If you are required to have beacon lights then the FAA gets involved and you are required to keep all paperwork on site for said lights.


----------

